
Introduction to Topological Quantum Computation - blopeur
https://arxiv.org/abs/1705.04103
======
sir_kin
Any suggestions on how to get started on this topic, or anyons in general? I
finished math & phys undergrad, but not sure how to dive in.

I read the relevant chapter from Preskill's Quantum Computation lecture notes
([http://www.theory.caltech.edu/~preskill/ph219/topological.pd...](http://www.theory.caltech.edu/~preskill/ph219/topological.pdf)),
and gave (80% of) the review article "Non-Abelian Anyons and Topological
Quantum Computation"
([https://arxiv.org/abs/0707.1889](https://arxiv.org/abs/0707.1889)) a read,
along with some of the foundational papers (ex Moore & Reed). Now that I'll
have some more time, I plan to pick up a copy of "Quantum Groups"
([https://link.springer.com/book/10.1007%2F978-1-4612-0783-2](https://link.springer.com/book/10.1007%2F978-1-4612-0783-2))
and learn the topology prereqs over the summer.

My issue is that the field is so new that there isn't an established body of
Anyon Literature. Can anyone offer some guidance on how to gain proficiency?

------
mrcactu5
Alternatively "Mathematics of Topological Quantum Computing" Eric C. Rowell,
Zhenghan Wang
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1705.06206](https://arxiv.org/abs/1705.06206)

------
godelmachine
I don't know anything at all about this topic

~~~
drdre2001
Here is a good
introduction:[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hKFecm9NKbM](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hKFecm9NKbM)

------
IIAOPSW
last time I tried to learn this I got stuck on the F matrices. Maybe I'll try
again.

